# E39 - 2002 M5 Technology Descriptions



## javaruke (Nov 16, 2004)

Just joined bimmerfest...this is a great community!

I recently purchased a 2002 M5 Carbon Black on Black. I love the car and am intrigued by all of the advanced technology. I read the owner's manual cover to cover and it only describes the usage aspects of the equipment. For example how to turn lights on/off/auto vs. why do they move up/down when I turn them on and why do 50% of cars think I have my highbeams on. Another would be how to start the car vs. the technology around the engine design that allows it to achieve such high hp. 

I really want to read more in-depth descriptions of the technology advances on this car. I imagine it would be something a sales brochure would have from that model year, or perhaps there is another source.

Aside from reading through every bimmerfest post specific to different features, can someone recommend a source of this type of information for my car/model year?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

javaruke said:


> Just joined bimmerfest...this is a great community!
> 
> I recently purchased a 2002 M5 Carbon Black on Black. I love the car and am intrigued by all of the advanced technology. I read the owner's manual cover to cover and it only describes the usage aspects of the equipment. For example how to turn lights on/off/auto vs. why do they move up/down when I turn them on and why do 50% of cars think I have my highbeams on. Another would be how to start the car vs. the technology around the engine design that allows it to achieve such high hp.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome!

1. To turn the auto-headlight feature on, just move the headlight switch to the left of the off position; there should be a small icon there with an "A". 
2. When the self-leveling xenon lights are first turned on, they sometimes appear to go "up and down" on the garage wall (or wherever you may be) as they self adjust.
3. Xenons are bright; even with the self-adjusting feature, other cars may think you have your brights on, especially on hills. However, in my experience, this occurs less than 10% of the time - make sure you don't have your brights on!
4. Check out www.m5board.com

Regards,
Kevin


----------

